# Beach sled



## Ardee23185 (Aug 11, 2017)

Got tired at looking at expensive beach carts that either don't roll well or get punctures in those big balloon tires. Went with this type of rig instead. Pulls good!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

yep that should work pretty good

my brother drug his balloon tires cart around this past week and it reminded me of why I like having access to the beach via my truck.


----------



## Ardee23185 (Aug 11, 2017)

Happy Hours said:


> yep that should work pretty good
> 
> my brother drug his balloon tires cart around this past week and it reminded me of why I like having access to the beach via my truck.


Around here there are a lot of sand spurs that will puncture a balloon tire in no time. Was saving for a beach cart but saved over $150 on this.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

So are you dragging that? Sorry, just curious on how that can be better than something with wheels...


----------



## Ardee23185 (Aug 11, 2017)

Trevfishin said:


> So are you dragging that? Sorry, just curious on how that can be better than something with wheels...


Yes. It's not too bad. Maybe not better than wheels but sand carts are much more expensive and balloon tires get punctured easy. These sleds are used mainly for ice fishing as well as hunters using them for pulling kills out of the woods. For me it works okay.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Gotcha, I have a kayak so I'm used to dragging stuff around and I do use wheels, just not the balloon wheels. Like you, too expensive. Just never would have thought to use a luggage top carrier as a sled unless it was snowing. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## Ardee23185 (Aug 11, 2017)

Trevfishin said:


> Gotcha, I have a kayak so I'm used to dragging stuff around and I do use wheels, just not the balloon wheels. Like you, too expensive. Just never would have thought to use a luggage top carrier as a sled unless it was snowing. Thanks for sharing the idea.


It's not a luggage top carrier. It's made for this use. Google "Jet Sled". You might like for the price.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

k


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

the price is right , $28.00 








Shappell Ice Fishing Jet Sled Jr.


Sportsman's Guide carries top-quality discount Outdoor and Hunting Gear, Guns, Ammo, Fishing Supplies and more - all at great low prices!



www.sportsmansguide.com


----------



## Flyguy308 (Oct 29, 2020)

Ardee23185 said:


> Got tired at looking at expensive beach carts that either don't roll well or get punctures in those big balloon tires. Went with this type of rig instead. Pulls good!
> View attachment 67398


I've been using that for 5 yrs. Works good, not as easy as wheels to get up over the dunes at OBX but pretty well considering the difference in price.
I haul a small cooler, 3 rods, sandspikes, chair, and 5 gal bucket with my tackle.


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

Does your sled pull the same on soft sand as the hard pack by the water? I own a 2 wheel cart with regular 5" wide wheels and it is a bear to pull through the soft sand. It works great on the hard sand.


----------



## OldRookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Ardee23185 said:


> Got tired at looking at expensive beach carts that either don't roll well or get punctures in those big balloon tires. Went with this type of rig instead. Pulls good!
> View attachment 67398


To each his own for their own application but I think it's a doggone great idea!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Hunters have been dragging deer out of the woods for years with a sled just like that one. In the woods you have to figure you have to pick your path because of tree limbs and other goodies mother nature drops on the floor, but they work well. My concern for fishing is from the parking lot to the sand! That plastic would wear through pretty quickly I would imagine on asphalt. On the sand it should work great!


----------

